# Spot Shot Back-To-School Giveaway



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Woo hoo – School’s back in session and it’s time to clean up after the vacation! Let’s celebrate with the Spot Shot Back-To-School Giveaway!
> 
> The summer is over, the kids are heading back school and your pets are taking a well-deserved break from all the fun. The problem is you can see the mess they left behind! No need to stay behind for detention – Spot Shot wants your home to earn straight A’s, which is why we’re bringing you the Spot Shot Back-To-School Giveaway!
> 
> ...


Find Out How To Enter the Spot Shot Back-To-School Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------

